# Honda 1132 foot pedal



## Natbea09 (Feb 2, 2015)

I have an old 1132 honda snowblower that's ran great over the years. But just recently the foot pedal to adjust the blade height does not stay in the highest most aggressive setting anymore. I'll put it in and start moving and after 10-20 feet it pops out to the middle setting. When it pops out it sounds like and feels like it comes out hard and hits hard into the middle setting. Has anyone ever come across this problem? I'd like to fix it up so it will stay in the highest setting again. Thanks.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The circled notch usually bends down due to usage over time. Take the pedal off, use a punch/hammer to knock it back into shape.


----------



## Natbea09 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks I'll give it a try!


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

Mine wore beyond being able to bend back, so I built the fingers back up with wire feed weld and dressed them up with a die grinder. 

The other thing I did was to drill extra spring holes in the pedal so that I could have double springs on both sides. That was most effective.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what about worn bushings?


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> what about worn bushings?


Mine didn't look that worn, but I changed them anyway.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jeffNB said:


> Mine wore beyond being able to bend back, so I built the fingers back up with wire feed weld and dressed them up with a die grinder.
> 
> The other thing I did was to drill extra spring holes in the pedal so that I could have double springs on both sides. That was most effective.



jeff,

this seems to be a common problem in my neck of the woods. the honda dealer just tells people to buy a new pedal at $175 a pop. ( plus labor )

your ideas sounds better. I haven't yet attempted to remove a foot pedal. it looks a little complicated.

do you have to take the tracks off first?


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> jeff,
> do you have to take the tracks off first?


I always removed the tracks when servicing the "height adjustment plate" as Honda calls it. 

When you have the tracks off, check the front axle bearings for slop. My left one was in terrible shape with the ball bearings gone, running race-on-race. I had to carefully cut the inner race off the shaft with a Dremel tool as it was seized on the axle. When I re-assembled it, I applied liberal amounts of grease everywhere. 

Yes, the plate is wicked-expensive, especially up here in Canada. I had re-worked my original one a couple of times and finally had to break down and purchase a replacement. At times, even the new one would pop out of the top notch. My double-spring modification solved that. Not sure if the original spring had weakened, but four new springs worked excellent. 

When I "upgraded" to an HSS a year ago, I was glad to see the height adjustment plate replaced with a hydraulic strut. The Canadian version of HS had ditched the plate over a decade ago and switched to the strut. Not sure why the US used the plate right to the end of production of that previous-generation. 

Jeff


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jeffNB said:


> I always removed the tracks when servicing the "height adjustment plate" as Honda calls it.
> 
> When you have the tracks off, check the front axle bearings for slop. My left one was in terrible shape with the ball bearings gone, running race-on-race. I had to carefully cut the inner race off the shaft with a Dremel tool as it was seized on the axle. When I re-assembled it, I applied liberal amounts of grease everywhere.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff.

Lots of good info for future reference.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

I am bringing up this dead thread as I didn't know I had a photo of my double spring mod. Discovered this photo when I was organizing photos on my iPod. I had to drill additional holes to accommodate the extra spring. The height adjustment never slipped after adding the second springs. 

Jeff


----------



## Lonstar (Jan 6, 2013)

Is it possible to retrofit the hydraulic strut used on the Canadian model to a US 1132? Cost?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Lonstar said:


> Is it possible to retrofit the hydraulic strut used on the Canadian model to a US 1132? Cost?


Really don't think so....the HS < > HSS are nearly WAY different designs, frames, handlebars, controls, etc. except for the engines...I would think trying to retrofit a gas strut to replace the pedal assy. would be a major fabrication effort. Probably best to sell your HS and buy an HSS?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Lonstar said:


> Is it possible to retrofit the hydraulic strut used on the Canadian model to a US 1132? Cost?


are you having problems with the pedal popping out? use the the 2 spring method that one of our members did.

it works!! only takes about and hour and you only need to buy 2 springs and not a $4000 machine to be happy.

:smile_big:


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

I did the two spring method and it works like a charm. 

Jeff


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jeffNB said:


> I did the two spring method and it works like a charm.
> 
> Jeff


ya, you're the guy i'm talking about. it works! maybe you'll put Honda out of business if people keep their old blowers instead of buying new.

spoke to a guy today with a brand new Honda who was disappointed with the chute clogging? does Honda ever check this stuff before making them?


----------



## shayward (2 mo ago)

jeffNB said:


> Mine wore beyond being able to bend back, so I built the fingers back up with wire feed weld and dressed them up with a die grinder.
> 
> The other thing I did was to drill extra spring holes in the pedal so that I could have double springs on both sides. That was most effective.


Excellent tip. Thanks! Now try to find springs?!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I've used the 2 spring method. It kinda worked too well. It was hard to shift the pedal because the tension was so great/ Have had better luck just using new springs but it all depends how worn out the slots are.

Then build them back up with welding like jeff did. Better than over $200 for a new pedal and hardware.


----------



## shayward (2 mo ago)

jeffNB said:


> Mine wore beyond being able to bend back, so I built the fingers back up with wire feed weld and dressed them up with a die grinder.
> 
> The other thing I did was to drill extra spring holes in the pedal so that I could have double springs on both sides. That was most effective.


Does anyone have a good photo of what the original profile looks like? I just did the double spring and that isn't working.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

shayward said:


> Does anyone have a good photo of what the original profile looks like? I just did the double spring and that isn't working.


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/threads/hs828-height-adjust-problem.74121/#post-1851868


----------

